# BOW-A CONSTRICTOR TUNING TOOL - "Proudly Made in the USA"



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

* SAFE
* VERSATILE
* SIMPLE TO USE
* NO ATA LIMITATIONS
* NO POUNDAGE LIMITATIONS
* BUILT LIKE A TANK
* NOTHING EASIER ON LIMBS & RISER
* PRO SHOP DUTY
* PORTABLE - FITS IN A BOW CASE
* DRAW STOPS DO NOT REQUIRE REMOVAL - EVER
* WORKS ON "ALL" COMPOUNDS PAST & PRESENT - CROSSBOWS INCLUDED
* RELAX LIMBS FOR REMOVAL - ALL COMPOUNDS & CROSSBOWS
* CHANGE STRINGS/CABLES AND TIME CAMS & TUNE IDLERS "BEFORE THE BOW LEAVES THE PRESS"
* USE IT TO SET FALL AWAY RESTS 
* LIFETIME WARRANTY AND GUARANTEED

for information just email me at [email protected] OR [email protected]


----------



## silentoutdoors (Dec 30, 2008)

folks this is the best press that I have used and Frank's customer service is top notch.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

silentoutdoors said:


> folks this is the best press that I have used and Frank's customer service is top notch.


yes indeed. I'm one of Frank's very first customers and I am still happy with my press. You da man Frank


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I want one of them , Bad .. Just not in budget at the moment ..


----------



## BowhntrOma (Jul 27, 2006)

How much?


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks guys. Gotta get back out in the shop. I have some i need to get shipped today and more tomorrow. Been a great fall and greater Holiday season for a lot of SUPER TUNERS out there. Bottom line is this: It does exactly what it was designed to do and if you bless me with your business your gonna be blessed with good customer service that doesnt stop at the sale. I Gotta run, presses are calling me. "Pressin on"

Remember the reason for the season. MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!! >>>-----------> Please Dont drink and drive & Be Safe


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*good range of bow styles. did i leave any out?*



















































long ata
short ata
non parallel limb
parallel limb
beyond parallel limb

BTW - that Mojo is like 41" ata and it could have been 10" to 12" longer before it would have been questionable and the Maitland Zeuss has a 36 3/4" riser alone. Those are on the long end of the spectrum and as far the short end and beyond parallel? Forget about it, Cake. 

Note: If you saw a utube video of a green (looked yellow on the film) press that is the gen 1 press that this press replaced to be far more versatile.


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks Frank!

So glad I went with you on the press / stand and all accessories. 
Hoping its being built soon so I can receive shortly after the new year! 
Can't wait to post pics to show it off :thumbs_up


----------



## WVaBuckHunter (Sep 30, 2010)

Another recommendation for Frank and the Bow-A-Constrictor. This press is just flat out awesome! I don't know how many different bows that I have pressed with this thing, and all different styles as well. All of them are easy as pie to press. And the customer service that Frank provides is second to none. If you are considering a new press, do yourself a favor and at least look into this press, and send Frank an email. You won't be sorry. I don't generally like to sound like I am "pushing" a product, but my experience with the press and with the customer service has been wonderful. Great product and a great guy. Thanks Frank!


----------



## kjclark7 (Nov 19, 2011)

how much?


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

kjclark7 said:


> how much?


shoot Frank an E-mail. cost depends on what you want. Example: press for the bench, or press w/ stand, and other accessories etc....... Frank's e-mail on the top of this page.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Quick Draw & Tune Accessory reality*

A person asked if you have to press the bow prior to taking a bow to partial or full draw. The answer is no, not at all but it is a serious benefit to having it on board working with the press having that capability. You can just as easily load it in the press and simply use the Quick Draw & Tune Accessory alone. In my camp it is still and has always been about safe and effective simplicity. That said - if you want to keep taking your bow in and out of a press to draw the bow in a conventional draw board thats ok and your choice but you dont have to do that anymore if you dont want to. This is as safe, simple and effective as it gets. It takes zero cranking to accomplish and is several times faster and way safer. Conversely if you have to take the bow out even to draw in the same press then your not really saving anything but some space from going to a typical draw board because you have to keep re-setting back and forth between pressing and drawing. 

Besides drawing the bow it does have a pretty cool side benefit. You can press the bow without even touching the crank handle at all. You can load the bow like you normally would and hook up to the string with the Quick Draw & Tune Accessory and draw it up a few inches in the draw cycle and use the semi automatic lock down and stop right there. Then just do the quick adjusting on either end right up to the limbs like you normally would and draw it back down. What you will find is that it is already pressed at that point and you didnt touch the crank.


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

Great Press and even a Greater person to deal with. Thanks Frank for not only a great product but also Great customer service!!!


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks. That means a lot. And back at ya. 


ltlacorn said:


> Great Press and even a Greater person to deal with. Thanks Frank for not only a great product but also Great customer service!!!


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

I commented on another thread but i will say it here to. FedEx tracking says your a happy camper. Hope that true. They said you were in the driveway doing what looked like running jumping jacks when they pulled up to your house. lol, haha 
Enjoy it my friend. Thanks for the business, call me if you have any questions. 





Blazinpond said:


> Thanks Frank!
> 
> So glad I went with you on the press / stand and all accessories.
> Hoping its being built soon so I can receive shortly after the new year!
> Can't wait to post pics to show it off :thumbs_up


----------



## kjclark7 (Nov 19, 2011)

what kind of height is needed to use the draw board attachment?


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a low 7'-6" clg where my one rig sets and most of the pictures were taken. The clg is 55" above the Bottom Main Beam of the press. So that 55" would be the minimum what you would want above the bench if that is what you would prefer for your situation. If you want to use a scale then the scale's length would have to be added to the 55". Hope that helps. And by the way i have a 31 1/2" dl. 




kjclark7 said:


> what kind of height is needed to use the draw board attachment?


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*demo*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6QvtT-8SYk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*DEMO. Shows going from a short axle bow to long axle*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOMfnteY4r0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

wish i could buy one. love all the features it offers.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BowHunter4Lif (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey Frank, I just wish you would take trades.... LOL


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey - your in luck. On several occasions I have been rightfully accused of trading money for one. Does that count? lol.


----------



## TJohnson (Sep 7, 2009)

Hope to be getting one in the next month or so!!!


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

I will be getting one soon


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Great looking press! Is it able to completely relax limbs for a limb change?


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

Alpha Burnt said:


> Great looking press! Is it able to completely relax limbs for a limb change?


yes. done several. it does it all.


----------



## okdeerslayer (Jun 14, 2010)

I recon ill have one on the way in the next few weeks soon as tax return here here waiting to hear back from frank on a price fully loaded with every gadget on it made for it

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

ref. post #1


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks like i wasn't fast enough with that one. Anyway for poster #29, please see below. and just for you and folks like yourself and most of us really, who would like to watch the claims for themselves i will be showing this in the next video. Hopefully next week and its going to be an pretty cool eye opener. Camera angle will be the biggest challenge for what i am going to do but in just a few minute video i intend to clear the air a bit on this topic, and maybe a few others in the process. 


* SAFE
* VERSATILE
* SIMPLE TO USE
* NO ATA LIMITATIONS
* NO POUNDAGE LIMITATIONS
* BUILT LIKE A TANK
* NOTHING EASIER ON LIMBS & RISER
* PRO SHOP DUTY
* PORTABLE - FITS IN A BOW CASE
* DRAW STOPS DO NOT REQUIRE REMOVAL - EVER
* WORKS ON "ALL" COMPOUNDS PAST & PRESENT - CROSSBOWS INCLUDED
* RELAX LIMBS FOR REMOVAL - ALL COMPOUNDS & CROSSBOWS
* CHANGE STRINGS/CABLES AND TIME CAMS & TUNE IDLERS "BEFORE THE BOW LEAVES THE PRESS"
* USE IT TO SET FALL AWAY RESTS 
* LIFETIME WARRANTY AND GUARANTEED

for information just email me at [email protected] com OR [email protected]


----------



## jacobw (Aug 6, 2011)

How much time will it take to get one if ordered here in the next week or two?


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

well camera angle and spelling that is. lol. i was within my 20 minutes for editing and it woudnt let me to do it. oh well.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

depends on where in the production cycle you order. but generally about 4 weeks. i tell everyone 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Saw one in action and all I can say is wow, one press that everyone should look at!


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XkAD_D0XF8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Going to upload another video tomorrow on an Elite Answer. It will be another pressing and double blind Quick Draw & Tune test that transitions to a conventional draw board comparison. Stay tuned folks.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's the new video


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzkjxDC1mYs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

just got off the phone with my internet and email provider. i found out why so many people haven't received some of my replies. my email provider was black listed from the following providers - hotmail, msn, live.com & aol. they are working with them to resolve it but that doesnt change whats been happening. now that i know i can get around it but i didnt get any heads up from them in the process. so if you requested information and didnt get it then that is why. i will go through and try to figure out who i need to resend to in the past month or so but you can email me the same way, i will just send it using my gmail account. thanks, frank


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

Just got mine and it works great- It's a breeze to time a bow now. I tuned and timed my new Evo 7 perefectly with no worries in about 5 minutes. And Frank is top notch to deal with- He even called me to see if I got instructions to operate it and if had any problems.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Gen 3 Bypass Accessory*

Standard for 2012

By allowing the finger posts to start from the back side of the Torque Arm this puts a considerable amount of cycle back into the press. This will have benefit mostly on all max preloaded limb style of bows. In doing so it it also maintains the highly valued "room to work on and around the cams" like the gen 2 did but it forces the accessory to be even stronger in this geometry which can never be a bad thing but it was executed for the extra cycle that it adds to the press. The other thing that is easy to overlook is the duel purpose task that it offers. While cradling the sides of the limbs it can be used as a solid rod for solid limb bows that contacts the limb under the cam on bows that allow point load contact in that location. For split limb bows and like the gen 2 - you just set the outside finger shoulders to fit the limbs regardless if your contacting under the cam or at the axle for any given bow style or xbow.


All 2012 presses are shipped with this update.

For a complete info. pack just email me at [email protected]
- you will not be put on a email list nor contacted further unless you have further interest.
Thanks for looking,
Frank


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Horton Vision 175*

Using the same Gen.3 duel purpose Bypass Accessory. (Triple threat really) Slide the outside Finger to the fixed one and you now have a solid rod that still cradles the limbs and you can contact the limbs under the cam on styles that allow it or it will still accept the Bypass Choker for the rather non parallel limb bow styles. Either way I promise that you will never feel like you have to take an Xray of the cam to find the back half after the bow is pressed.

If interested in an Information Pack simply email me at [email protected]

You will not be put on an email list nor contacted again unless you have further interest.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Evo 7*

Hi folks. 
These are all with the new standard for 2012 Gen 3 Bypass Accessory. This version backs the Bypass Finger Posts up to start behind the Torque Arm instead of in front of it. That keeps the Power Bar up higher throughout the limbs compression cycle which means that it put's additional cycle into the press to play with the max preloaded limb style bows with even more ease when replacing the limbs yet still provides the same working room around those cams as the Gen 1 & 2 did. A side benefit to that is added strength because the inside stationary finger post is then welded to the base tube and also the side of the sleeve. And yes you can remove axles from the pressed position.


----------



## jerzy-joe (May 23, 2010)

I purchased a HTM bow vise about 2 weeks ago so i could set up my 3rd axis,1 thing leads to another,and now i have a BOWA baby,I'm very pleased with it so far,im learning slowly how to tune my own equipment.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*CPXL Taming Pic's*

Time for more pic's.

*safety
*versatility
*no hidden portions of the cam
*accessibility to cams & room to work
*never touch a draw stop


----------



## jerzy-joe (May 23, 2010)

The Bowa is def 1 awesome press,and Frank is just a GOOD OL BOY from Ohio that always finds time to answer any questions and he'll give you the best advice,It's 1 of my best decisions i have made thats gonna help me improve my archery,thanks again Frank,I hope to see you in bedford, "JERZYJOE"


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Yep, she's versatile.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Supra*

The Supra says hi.


----------



## DeadNutsAA (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm possibly interested in upgrading to a bow-a-constrictor and one of these, but the website is down so I can't check pricing. Any idea when it'll be back up?


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*The Monster*

Is relaxing.



Alpha Burnt said:


> Great looking press! Is it able to completely relax limbs for a limb change?


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

*Pse supra*

Pressed, and relaxed. Under control.


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

btw, that little red thing sitting on top of the Power Bar is a small magnetic screwdriver. I use that (when i cant find my blue masking tape) to mark the pressed point in the Power bar on any bow that i am going to relax the limbs on so that i know where to stop when bringing them back up. I usually keep a piece of blue tape to throw on there for the visual so that i dont have to keep checking ata with a tape measure. the magnet can get bumped so not always the best to use, the piece of tape doesn't move. Now ya know. 

And whats that little piece of tubing for under the Power Bar? Well for super short ata bows like up in post #44 i had two choices for making the Power Bar work for that 16" ata bow. I chose to spin/rotate the left adjustment end around so that the short end is pointing towards the crank end. I could have just moved the Power Bar Crank End to that post with the clevis pin if i wanted to but didnt. And if it was an 8# ata xbow bow then i would have done both. Never had to do both though. 





DBLlungIT said:


> Pressed, and relaxed. Under control.


----------



## jobow81 (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

Dst 40


----------



## crawford1 (Sep 20, 2010)

DBLlungIT.....I try to send you are private message but your inbox is full. How much is your bow press and what are the other option? Thanks


----------



## DBLlungIT (Jan 1, 2009)

fyi: i sent you a pm earlier today. simply email me at [email protected]

i will email one information pack. nobody gets put on an email list and you will not hear from me again unless you have further interest. 



crawford1 said:


> DBLlungIT.....I try to send you are private message but your inbox is full. How much is your bow press and what are the other option? Thanks


----------

